# PoeticGold Farm Photos



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice photos. Glad I missed the storm. Currently in your old neck of the woods. Saw my nephew play b-ball at Hopkins today. See you Sunday.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, you know I go absolutely crazy when I hear you are at Hopkins for sports. How I miss that place! The kids work soooooo hard; it is truly amazing how much work they produce in a given trimester- plus sports, student council, Harmonaires, and 100 other extras. What other kids write a tonge -in- cheek "rap" about how much homework they have? I used to sometimes work 28 day stretches with 4 or 5 hours to sleep bc of extras like chaperoning dances or Yearbook Sundays with games to coach on Saturdays and Wednesday afternoon- but everyone there just puts out an amazing effort, students and faculty alike. It is a fast field.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The first young man in the second video is currently pitchpipe (musical director) of the Yale Whiffenpoofs.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

You're photos and dogs are beautiful but I don't think they have enough toys :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All those toys, and they would still rather play with a water bottle. . .


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful videos! The rap was FAB and the Hallelujah was beautiful!

I definitely have a soft-spot for prep schools and a capella singing (I went to Northfield Mount Hermon; my dad taught at Deerfield Academy; and I was a music major).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Some day, i would love to come,and visit,and meet you,and those dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goldensrbest, please do! There is so much dog romp space.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> Absolutely wonderful videos! The rap was FAB and the Hallelujah was beautiful!
> 
> I definitely have a soft-spot for prep schools and a capella singing (I went to Northfield Mount Hermon; my dad taught at Deerfield Academy; and I was a music major).


That is so cool!

I wonder if your dad knows Brian Jurek, Brad Hastings, or Todd Rosenthal? I was engaged to Todd after college and dated him for 7 years, and went to so many alumni Deerfield events.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, enjoyed the videos too.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is so cool!
> 
> I wonder if your dad knows Brian Jurek, Brad Hastings, or Todd Rosenthal? I was engaged to Todd after college and dated him for 7 years, and went to so many alumni Deerfield events.


I'll ditto your "so cool!" My mom and dad know/knew Brad Hastings who, back in the mid '70s, was Dean of Students at Deerfield. My dad taught Chemistry & Physics from '68-'78. I remember eating in the "Dining Hall" and skating on the DA rink on Saturday mornings when it was open for the "townies".


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Your place looks beautiful. I would love to bring my guys there for some training!! We have nothing like that here. And while there, I would package up the most handsom boy ever, Tally, and take him home with me!!!!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful photos, place looks amazing.



This photo here looks like doggy heaven.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning....but you can keep the snow!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> All those toys, and they would still rather play with a water bottle. . .


OMG Jordan MUST be related to all of them !!!:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wendy427 said:


> I'll ditto your "so cool!" My mom and dad know/knew Brad Hastings who, back in the mid '70s, was Dean of Students at Deerfield. My dad taught Chemistry & Physics from '68-'78. I remember eating in the "Dining Hall" and skating on the DA rink on Saturday mornings when it was open for the "townies".


How about Clay Miles from that era? Brad Hastings was my boss when I taught at Pomfret School!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> How about Clay Miles from that era? Brad Hastings was my boss when I taught at Pomfret School!


Just asked my folks if they knew Clay Miles, and they didn't, but they definitely know Pomfret in eastern CT. My mom used to teach music in Danielson & Killingly, CT back in the early '50s!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Jill,

Your pictures are absolutely GORGEOUS as usual! You not only are an extremely talented dog trainer but an absolute genius when it comes to the camera! Congratulations.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your new place looks like dog heaven. My sister may be giving you a call about renting your space for her Guiding Eyes Trainings in that area.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

What camera and glass you using?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures - it truly looks like a dog paradise


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know she shoots Canon with the big white L lenses. She does have a great eye too.



akgolden said:


> What camera and glass you using?


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Agree, very good eye 

edit: My plugin for google chrome decided to start working. Canon 5D

Some day I will upgrade to a nicer camera


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use a beat up but loved Canon Mark II, and a 100-400 lens that isnt something special, bc I take it in swamps and the lake etc.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We just moved here in June. It took almost a year to buy the property, which is 11 acres on the river. The training center was too close to the property line, so we had to pick it up and move it forward 15 ft.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So you also live there?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes! We live in a cool/weird house that is almost all glass and designed in a semi-circle/half moon shape further back on the same property.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For some further nerd/genius viewing pleasure- You Got A "C", by the Cornell Hangovers: cornellhangovers's Channel - YouTube


----------

